# Relocating to Iowa



## debbydoo1966 (Jan 15, 2007)

I just got back from a road trip to Iowa, with my son and his 8 1/2 months pregnant girlfriend. 

My son had a job interview that went very well. He was unofficially offered the job,(state job). He can't officially be offered the job until January.

He will be working (hopefully) about 30 mins. northeast of Cedar Rapids. I think it's Jones County. In the town of Anamosa.

We did look around Cedar Rapids a little. It's a nice town/city and i'm sure they'll have to go there for shopping and medical care, but coming from the east coast of NJ the last place they want to live in is another city.

They are going to have to rent for at least the first year or two. Hopefully in the country. Any info on rentals available or a great real estate agent would help. I know I can research this stuff on the internet, but I was hoping some of you on here could help point us in the right direction.

They're good people. Both just graduated college. He has applied for many jobs in various states (they both want out of NJ). He's been to many interviews and this is the best so far.

Thanks for any help available.....have a nice weekend.

Debbie


----------



## PastTense (Mar 22, 2010)

Terry Branstad, a conservative Republican, is taking office as governor in January--replacing a liberal Democrat. A big part of his platform is major cuts in spending. I wouldn't be surprised if he does an immediate hiring freeze. So I think your son should keep other options open.


----------

